# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Is There Any Negative Or Dangerous Effects From Using Brainwave Generator?

## hydroPWNic

I downloaded the BrainWave Generator and was surprised to hear the theta wave noises... to tell the truth it reminded me of an Alien&#39;s space ship.  :tongue2:   It did make me drowsy, and thats when i got to wondering - with repeated use do you think there are any negative effects to it?  I was reading that i high percentage of terminally ill people show an increase in Delta Waves, and it sorta made me not want to listen anymore, lol... I also made a file that brings the frequencies from 7hz up to 20hz over a 20 minute time period.  (To help me awaken after listening to my sleeping one which brings you from 20hz to 7hz over a 20 minute period).  Am I just being paranoid as usual?    ::roll::

----------


## Likenight

There are nothing to worry about. Brainwave is harmless.

----------


## Jess

From what I&#39;ve read there are things to worry about, specific frequencies that aren&#39;t good for you.  I suggest you take what other people say with a pinch of salt, research into it yourself as much as you can and be careful.  It is your brain you&#39;re playing with after all.

----------


## hydroPWNic

> There are nothing to worry about. Brainwave is harmless.
> [/b]



See i know this isnt true though.  Say i started a brainwave file from 17hz and slowly raised it up to 50hz over a 2 hour period of time... your telling me that would do nothing?  >35hz frequencies delay response time and impare judgement.  I think you could actually trigger a manic or psychotic episode.  Those arent safe frequencies... so i know its not all harmless, but say i have a file that just goes from 19hz slowly down to 3.9hz over a 50 minute period of time... do you think thats safe?

----------


## Likenight

OK, I admit my answer was inaccurate.

----------


## Jess

Just use well-known commercial brainwave files.  That way if it does screw you up, you&#39;ve got someone with lots of money to sue&#33;  ::laughhard:: 

Probably no one knows if what you described is safe.  Its all a bit experimental isn&#39;t it?

----------


## hydroPWNic

True, True.  And i didnt mean to come off as harsh Likenight, sorry if i did... *feels bad* Lol, but yeah i think i&#39;m going to stick with commercially sold theta wave files.  (not going to actually *buy* them of course&#33 :wink2:   ::evil::

----------

